# Old growth pine; what's it worth?



## scrimman (Aug 13, 2014)

I figure that if there's anyone who could answer this question, he (or she) probably hangs out here. I've got a friend that is taking down an old, old building down here; probably turn of the last century. He says he's got some 12x12 'old growth' pine posts coming out of the place (I can't really say for certain 'cuz I haven't clapped eyes on the beams yet) and he's wondering what they're worth. Assuming he's right, what would they be worth? 
And thanks in advance.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know how to put a value on it but you might try to see if there is a restoration/architectural salvage place anywhere near you. they might be able to steer you in the right direction. I got lucky and got to gut an old house when I needed some to match my woodwork.


----------



## SENC (Aug 13, 2014)

The biggest market for those I know of are the firms that turn them into heart pine flooring (phenomenal stuff, by the way). There is a fair amount of work and waste from beam to flooring lumber. The final product ranges from $4.50 to $7.50 per linear foot depending on grade (usually 2" widths), if I remember correctly, so maybe 10-20% of that backing out overhead and profit? JL Powell & Co is one such company if you want to research further (www.plankfloors.com).

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------

